# R34 Gtr insurance at 22



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello any one be able to help as I have a r32 Gtr 500 bhp insured at the moment


----------



## shaft no1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Try all the brokers on here mate, read through the threads.

They may insure you, so make a few phonecalls and let us know how you get on.

BTW I'm with Sky Insurance for a third year running.


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

shaft no1 said:


> Try all the brokers on here mate, read through the threads.
> 
> They may insure you, so make a few phonecalls and let us know how you get on.
> 
> BTW I'm with Sky Insurance for a third year running.



Cheers mate I tried sky earlier they said they can't quote me because I have not owned the 34 for a year I will try the other brokers tommorrow thanks for your help


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Try elephant


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
Feel free to give us a try, if you wanted to PM me your details I can arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Kind regards,
Dan


----------



## faryd (Jul 23, 2012)

Benr32gtr said:


> Hello any one be able to help as I have a r32 Gtr 500 bhp insured at the moment


Hi mate,

You probably better give the KEITH MICHAEL ring and speak to Jeremy.
They sort me out last time for a reasonable price.
I think they're the only company insure young driver / new license for skyline.
Good luck, lol

Cheers,
Farid.


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Tried them mate but no luck


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

did you try the others? Sky, Adrian flux etC?


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Tried Adrian flux I'm insured with them in my 32 Gtr but they wouldn't insure me in a 34 because the car value is over 15k sky said when I purchase the car they will quote me


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Give Bridle a call, competition insurance also includes cover for 5 trackdays.


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok mate cool will give them a call


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

I used Pace Ward


----------



## Benr32gtr (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok thanks for everyone's help


----------

